# Stop over



## PaulD (Jun 6, 2021)

Ok so have been too Adventure Overland show for weekend and realised difficulties getting park ups etc ! So don’t slate me but I have a driveway I can put a tap in and a toilet disposal I live in Salisbury close to Stonehenge Cathedral shops etc etc.
Would people be up for the opportunity of stopping for a night refreshing water toilet etc for a small fee ?????? Like I say just an idea to throw out there


----------



## outdoorellen (Jun 7, 2021)

sounds excellent, brilliant idea, cheers...


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 7, 2021)

Depends on how small the fee is, Paul.
There's a few tight-wads on here..
I should know.. I'm the tightest..( allegedly ).
Nice idea, and you'll meet some interesting folk.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 7, 2021)

Can never have too many stopover points


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 8, 2021)

Could be useful!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 8, 2021)

Great offer, I would advertise the rate though.


----------



## kwismason (Jun 8, 2021)

Would be great if this kind of idea/offer became a thing (and given a number of wildcamping locations are just car parks), especially nice around seaside and coastal towns


----------



## PaulD (Jun 11, 2021)

What sort of fee would people think Acceptable??????


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 11, 2021)

Certainly worth a fiver, others who have spent less time in Yorkshire may pay more !


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 11, 2021)

Was there not a thread on this some years back, a very good idea and we could have a register on here and a secret ph number to confirm folks are in and ok for it on the day.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 11, 2021)

I suggest you ask members to Pm you with dates ..I would be content with £10 (I am not from Yorkshire ) but maybe £7.50 ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 11, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> I suggest you ask members to Pm you with dates ..I would be content with £10 (I am not from Yorkshire ) but maybe £7.50 ?


Fivers plenty unless you van requires plugged in to the nat grid, but then im tighter than Paul.


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 12, 2021)

Could you not ask the guest to propose the amount and you as the owner of the drive can say yes or no !


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 12, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> Could you not ask the guest to propose the amount and you as the owner of the drive can say yes or no !


They may take offence, always better to know costs up front, fiver is plenty for folk belonging here,pocket money for the kids or to cover lecy.


----------

